# Comment convertir un fichier key en fichier mov...sans mac?



## Fako.exe (4 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, voila, je possède un iPhone et j'ai fait une présentation Keynote dessus. je ne possède aucun autres appareils Apple, mais Keynote Ios m'a déjà permis de faire un superbe oral il y a deux ans lors de mon bac, j'en ai de nouveaux besoin, seulement voila:
je sais que pour lire une présentation keynote sur un PC, et pour garder les animations, il faut convertir le fichier .key en fichier .mov et le lire sur Quicktime pour windows. seulement sur keynote ios, on ne peu convertir le fichier que en powerpoint ou pdf (et l'on perd par la même occasions toutes les superbes animations de keynote). j'avais donc trouvé une astuce la dernière fois: je Transfère le fichier sur Itunes, je le récupère sur mon pc, puis je convertissais sur ce site: http://www.zamzar.com/ en fichier mov (le seul site à ma connaissance qui puisse faire cette conversion), puis je le lisais sur mon pc avec quicktime.
mais comme forcément, une solution obtenu par la bidouille ne dure jamais longtemps, me voila bloqué: deux ans après, au moment ou j'ai de nouveaux besoin de ces services, le site n’arrive plus à me convertir les fichier .key en .mov, c'est pourtant possible selon ce qui est écrit sur la page du site. A chaque tentative de conversion il me dit qu'un problème à annulé celle-ci. et ceux même si je tente avec une présentation sans animation. donc je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si il existe une autre solution. un autre site? un logiciel? une manip a faire sur l'iphone? je suis preneur. 
ps: J'ai une amie qui possède un mac mais ne possède pas keynote.
J'attend vos réponses avec impatiences, la date d'échéance approche. Merci d'avance.


----------



## daffyb (4 Juin 2015)

Fako.exe a dit:


> Bonjour, voila, je possède un iPhone et j'ai fait une présentation Keynote dessus. je ne possède aucun autres appareils Apple, mais Keynote Ios m'a déjà permis de faire un superbe oral il y a deux ans lors de mon bac, j'en ai de nouveaux besoin, seulement voila:
> je sais que pour lire une présentation keynote sur un PC, et pour garder les animations, il faut convertir le fichier .key en fichier .mov et le lire sur Quicktime pour windows. seulement sur keynote ios, on ne peu convertir le fichier que en powerpoint ou pdf (et l'on perd par la même occasions toutes les superbes animations de keynote). j'avais donc trouvé une astuce la dernière fois: je Transfère le fichier sur Itunes, je le récupère sur mon pc, puis je convertissais sur ce site: http://www.zamzar.com/ en fichier mov (le seul site à ma connaissance qui puisse faire cette conversion), puis je le lisais sur mon pc avec quicktime.
> mais comme forcément, une solution obtenu par la bidouille ne dure jamais longtemps, me voila bloqué: deux ans après, au moment ou j'ai de nouveaux besoin de ces services, le site n’arrive plus à me convertir les fichier .key en .mov, c'est pourtant possible selon ce qui est écrit sur la page du site. A chaque tentative de conversion il me dit qu'un problème à annulé celle-ci. et ceux même si je tente avec une présentation sans animation. donc je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si il existe une autre solution. un autre site? un logiciel? une manip a faire sur l'iphone? je suis preneur.
> ps: J'ai une amie qui possède un mac mais ne possède pas keynote.
> J'attend vos réponses avec impatiences, la date d'échéance approche. Merci d'avance.


Si tu veux, tu poses ton fichier sur une dropbox et je te fais la conversion ce soir.


----------



## lineakd (5 Juin 2015)

@Fako.exe, soit le bienvenu!
As tu essayé en te connectant au site iCloud sur ton ordi et d'enregistrer ton écran pendant la lecture de ta keynote?


----------



## Fako.exe (5 Juin 2015)

Daffyb: Alors pas tout de suite car je n'ai pas fini (je testais en avance Avec les autre moyens) mais si tu est ok durant la semaine prochaine ce serais génial. 
Lineakd: comment l'enregistrer? Tu parle des impression d'ecran?  D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une solution viable à long thermes (ça je serais emmené à en faire d'autres). Merci


----------



## lineakd (6 Juin 2015)

@Fako.exe, une capture vidéo d'écran avec un logiciel de screencast. 
Une solution viable serait qu'apple annonce lundi prochain, l'enregistrement en vidéo, d'une keynote à partir du site iCloud.com comme sur os x. Ou que celui-ci soit possible sur le prochain iworks sur ios.


----------

